# Yvonne De Carlo



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2007)

> *'Munsters' star Yvonne De Carlo dies*
> 
> By BOB THOMAS, Associated Press Writer 27 minutes ago
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070110/ap_en_tv/obit_de_carlo
> ...



http://www.nndb.com/people/348/000044216/

Sleep well Lily/Yvonne! You were the hottest lady vamp/mom there was. :asian:


----------



## Marvin (Jan 10, 2007)

One of my favorite shows as a kid


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 10, 2007)

She definitely kindled my interest in goth girls.

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Infinite (Jan 10, 2007)

Beat me to it.

:bow:


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2007)

:bow:


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 10, 2007)

Never realized that was her in Ten Commandments!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 11, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 11, 2007)

_* Out of respect, please turn your signatures off in the Memorials section *

.
_


----------



## Drac (Jan 11, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Jan 11, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 4, 2007)

Rest in Peace Lilly Munster.:asian:


----------

